# Until next time



## bosco146 (Jan 30, 2004)

We had to put our 4 year old down yesterday due to a serious bout of 3M. He was having difficulty walking and looked so miserable. I have never put a dog down before and it was one of the hardest decisions I have ever had to make. But I know he is in a place now where he can run freely without the disease taking over his body. He is up there with our son watching over us, and i'm sure he is playing a good game of fetch with him. 

Here is our boy, Dakota:


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Rest in Peace Dakota. Run Free, handsome


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Deepest sympathy to you and your family on the passing of Dakota. It is even sadder at such a young age but thank you for having his best interests in mind at this very difficult time.























Goodbye Beautiful Boy.


----------



## kbigge (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about your boy. You are in my prayers.


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. 4 is just too young









RIP handsome boy


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

<span style="color: #000099">Four years old is just so young - I'm so sorry for your loss. Rest in peace, Dakota.







</span>


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

It is never easy to see them go at any age, but when they are young it seems as though it is the hardest. My first GSD was put to sleep at the age of 6 years. I am so sorry for your loss. Know that you did the right thing and he is free from pain and running around like a mad man with all of our pets up in Heaven.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

So sorry for your loss, he was a beautiful fellow. 








Rest in Peace beautiful Dakota, run free at the Bridge.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

My heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

It must be a terrible loss.

If there is a heaven, he will be there waiting for you-with the same devotion he showed in this life. 

Mary Jane


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

Such sad news. So sorry. ((hugs))


----------



## Dakota11 (Jul 14, 2008)

Sorry for your families loss. I lost My Dakota last sunday at 9 years old and i felt like i had been robbed, at age 4 thats just not even fair. Its awful heartbvreaking but you will get through it, be strong and know your dog loves you no matter what.


----------



## kasbn (Nov 4, 2006)

He sure was a cutie. I am so sorry.

Kathy


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

very very very sorry. I lost a GSD very young, it was heartbreaking.


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

Dakota
You are loved by many and will never be forgotten
Our heart goes out to your family


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

i am so sad to read of your loss.
it is so heartwrenching when we have to make the decission to let them go, even more so when they are so young.
my heart aches for you and your family.


----------



## barbprzyby (May 15, 2008)

I am sorry for your painful loss. His footprints on your heart are the imprints of love. Priceless.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

4 years old is too young, i'm so sorry.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

4 is way to young!








so sorry and Dakota rest in peace handsome









My heart goes out to you and your family


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

OMG I am so sorry for your loss that would have killed me to lose Jesse that young and to the evil bloat.


----------



## sprunger (Dec 26, 2005)

I am so so sorry for your loss. I know exactly what you are going through. I had to put down my beautiful Quin just before her fourth Birthday this past June.

Please know that time does heal some. It has been 2 months for us and each day does get a little better.

I am sure your Dakota is happily playing with my Quin and all of the other puppies that crossed the bridge so young......

Rest in Peace big guy.

Lynn


----------



## DML54 (Feb 1, 2006)

Dakota, Rest in Peace!

I am very sorry for your loss. We had to put Rocky down just
6 days after his 3rd birthday, on July 11, 2008. We have owned
five Shepherds, and it was never easy to put any one of them down. We stayed with all of them until the end. Rocky's story
can be found at http://DMLDesigns.mobile.spaces.live.com. I have
a tribute to him there, along with photos of his short life.
God Bless. Just know that we are going through the same heartache as you. I'll be thinking of you.

In Loving Memory of Rocky and Dakota


----------



## DML54 (Feb 1, 2006)

Dakota, Rest in Peace!

I am very sorry for your loss. We had to put Rocky down just
6 days after his 3rd birthday, on July 11, 2008. We have owned
five Shepherds, and it was never easy to put any one of them down. We stayed with all of them until the end. Rocky's story
can be found at http://DMLDesigns.mobile.spaces.live.com. I have
a tribute to him there, along with photos of his short life.
God Bless. Just know that we are going through the same heartache as you. I'll be thinking of you.

In Loving Memory of Rocky and Dakota
Rocky was also put down because of bloat. I did everything tha I
could, Gas X, Pepto Bismol... I guess it just wasn't meant to be.


----------



## DML54 (Feb 1, 2006)

Dakota, Rest in Peace!

I am very sorry for your loss. We had to put Rocky down just
6 days after his 3rd birthday, on July 11, 2008. We have owned
five Shepherds, and it was never easy to put any one of them down. We stayed with all of them until the end. Rocky's story
can be found at http://DMLDesigns.mobile.spaces.live.com. I have
a tribute to him there, along with photos of his short life.
God Bless. Just know that we are going through the same heartache as you. I'll be thinking of you.

In Loving Memory of Rocky and Dakota
Rocky was also put down because of bloat. I did everything that I
could, Gas X, Pepto Bismol... I guess it just wasn't meant to be.


----------



## valleydog (Jan 18, 2005)

I feel so badly for you. Molly is just turning four. Sending healing wishes your way.


----------

